# No Nov-Dec 2022 availability at WM Kihei?



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

Just noticed there is no availability at WM Kihei for next November or December.  Anybody know why?

Dave


----------



## Eric B (Oct 30, 2021)

Couldn't say for sure, but the same weird things have been happening with Club Wyndham inventory for a month or so.









						Inventory doing weird things
					

Last week Austin has not a single date available in November, now yesterday the whole month is available.   Yesterday Kingsgate has a ton of available dates until the end of the year, today there is not a single date until mid January.   What is going on with Inventory, can't be Extra Holidays...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Couldn't say for sure, but the same weird things have been happening with Club Wyndham inventory for a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know if things on Club Wyndham come back later?  The other Hawaiian WM resorts have availability during those times, so it just seems odd that Kihei doesn't.  And Kihei does show (projected) availability for January 2023 - just not for the two months prior. So it's kind of strange.

Dave


----------



## Eric B (Oct 30, 2021)

At least for some of them the availability returns.  No explanation, of course.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 30, 2021)

WM Hawaii goes in a flash as soon as units are available to book. I like to book 3 or so days in a WM to stretch out our vacation after a week in a regular timeshare trade. I have almost always been successful by waitlisting and acquiring the days needed, one by one.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> WM Hawaii goes in a flash as soon as units are available to book. I like to book 3 or so days in a WM to stretch out our vacation after a week in a regular timeshare trade. I have almost always been successful by waitlisting and acquiring the days needed, one by one.



I agree.  It's just odd that this one resort has zero availability, even a single day, in any size unit over that two month period, of which December can't even be booked yet (mostly.)  I'd expect to see the odd stray day or two here and there during November, which is what is showing in the other Hawaiian resorts.  I was curious if there was a reason.  But then, it's Wyndham and WorldMark, so anyone's guess. 

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 30, 2021)

I think they must be planning on renovating. For a couple of weeks units were showing as green (available) well after 13 months, but you got the "this room type unavailable" error when trying to book. Now they've taken all the availability offline.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> I think they must be planning on renovating. For a couple of weeks units were showing as green (available) well after 13 months, but you got the "this room type unavailable" error when trying to book. Now they've taken all the availability offline.



Ok, so this has been going on awhile then?  I just noticed it this morning.  And the first thought I had was "Why would they renovate in December?"  I'd expect that would be a major travel season for them.  Just seems weird.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 30, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> I think they must be planning on renovating. For a couple of weeks units were showing as green (available) well after 13 months, but you got the "this room type unavailable" error when trying to book. Now they've taken all the availability offline.



Agree with remodeling. I feel like I saw that mentioned on Facebook in the last week.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 30, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Ok, so this has been going on awhile then?  I just noticed it this morning.  And the first thought I had was "Why would they renovate in December?"  I'd expect that would be a major travel season for them.  Just seems weird.
> 
> Dave



The unavailability started Nov 1.

I'm not sure why they would do it in winter. I'd agree fall or spring would be better. Maybe its cheaper to renovate in winter in Hawaii as others don't want to do it then? WM kihei is always 100% booked.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> The unavailability started Nov 1.
> 
> I'm not sure why they would do it in winter. I'd agree fall or spring would be better. Maybe its cheaper to renovate in winter in Hawaii as others don't want to do it then? WM kihei is always 100% booked.



Good point.  So realistically, any month is as good or bad as any other month.  But there's likely more rain in December.  Oh well, not for me to be concerned about. We aren't going there in November or December anyway.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Nov 2, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> The unavailability started Nov 1.
> 
> I'm not sure why they would do it in winter. I'd agree fall or spring would be better. Maybe its cheaper to renovate in winter in Hawaii as others don't want to do it then? WM kihei is always 100% booked.


The Kihei renovation was originally scheduled for October, 2021 to April, 2022.  Then is was delayed until January, 2022, then delayed again to April, 2022.  The scope of the project has doubled from $12 million to $26 million.  Maybe it has been delayed once again.

Something similar is happening at WM St. George.  I received an email asking for voluntary cancellations (with a 25% bonus return of credits used) by owners for reservations in October and November of this year due to delays in the ongoing renovation.  Within the last week, all the inventory at WM St. George and WM Estancia for the months of November and December have been removed from the online booking calendar.  Estancia was just built, so that inventory was probably removed to accommodate existing reservations from the St. George resort rather than for any renovation.


----------

